# Looking for a 'vintage type' film camera



## Rogan (May 27, 2011)

Been a long time since i've been on here...!

anyhows im looking for a vintage type film camera, preferably not as long as a full SLR

(i have a film EOS 700)

a friend linked my to this Bell & Howell Auto 35 Reflex QL SLR Camera w Canon 50mm f/1.8 EX Lens

but says light seals are broken and i don't even know what that means never mind how to replace them,
looking for something cheap its to take to festivals over the summer


thankyous! rogan


----------



## Derrel (May 27, 2011)

This 6x6 folder would be a LOT more fun! Basically the same price currently.

Taikei Koki Welmy Six 6x6 Film Folding Camera

Light seals are foam strips that keep a camera's back and main chassis sealed 100% against light entering at the edges of the back. The foam is so small and inconspicuous that you might not notice that it's there when it is there...when it's gone, there is often a faint glue line around the edges of the back where it had been adhered. OLDER, earlier camera designs were typically foam-less, and relied upon intelligent mechanical design to prevent light leaks; camera makers later realized it was cheaper to produce simpler designs that did not have the more-complex baffling designs,and so they started slapping foam down wherever they needed to make a light-tight edge. "MOST" 1970's 35mm film SLRs of lower quality manufacture, like that old Bell & Howell, are going to have foam light seals that are, today, absolutely shot, and in need of replacing.


----------



## Rogan (May 27, 2011)

that thing looks massively complicated ahaha 

thanks for all the info,

just realised on both of them the shipping to the UK is alot so might look elsewhere


----------



## Proteus617 (May 27, 2011)

What are you looking for out of a "vintage type film camera"?


----------



## STM (May 29, 2011)

What exactly are you defining as a "vintage type" film camera? Your description is very ambiguous. 

If you don't want another SLR, why not something like a Yashica Electro 35? For its day it was a pretty decent 35mm rangefinder camera. 







Of course, you could break the bank and go for something truly superb like a Leica M3


----------



## Paul Ron (May 30, 2011)

Not sure what you are looking classified as Vintage, but there are tons of Yashicamats (6x6 TLR) out there going for $50-150 in working condition. They are great looking, fun to use, simple and very reliable 120 film cameras. 

http://www.tlr-cameras.com/japanese/Yashica.html

check em out in the classifieds or flea bay?


----------



## jhermes (May 30, 2011)

I suggest looking for an Argus C3 - they're inexpensive and very "vintage."


----------



## ghache (May 30, 2011)

i have a nikon FE and a pentax p3ns for sale. 

33 and 29 year old.


----------



## guajero (Jun 6, 2011)

I second the Yashica recommendation. I love my Voigtlander Bessa but would also recommend one of those russian contax knockoffs that Lomography sells but that are also all over ebay. The Jupiter 3 will really make you happy.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 6, 2011)

I shoot with this one and the pics are in the thread http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/collectors-corner/244665-my-brand-new-me-cam.html


----------



## d0va (Jun 6, 2011)

I have some vintage flash for sale... check them out... f/s threads


----------

